# Del Toro's "The Haunted Mansion"



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dig on this Comic-Con news, boils and ghouls!

Guillermo Del Toro just announced he is going to direct a Haunted Mansion redo willy for Disney.

_"We are not returning Eddie Murphy's calls...and we are not making it a comedy," he said. "We are making it scary and fun, but the scary will be scary." _

Sweet! The new flick is said to star the Hatbox Ghost who will also be re-introduced into the original ride.

More details as they come! This sounds like a fun flick for sure.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/comicconnews.php?id=15940


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking forward to it. I found the Murphy one disappointing. But I guess they were trying for the kid crowd.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That should be good!
I still wish they could've gotten their act together in time for Don Knotts to star as the gravedigger (can't remember where I read about that plan), but I digress


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## Fetch (May 16, 2008)

Hatbox Ghost = Awesome!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Yep, it's all true ! Just got back from the Comic Con  So awesome they're going to do this movie !!! A new piece of artwork was also unveiled by the Studios .....


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cool! I love the Haunted Mansion. 

The Murphy one had some good visuals, but was lacking otherwise. I look forward to seeing what Del Toro does with it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uhm, this is all making my head spin. lol.

Check out the latest news from Latino Review in an exclusive with del Toro. He emailed the site and had this to say:

_Only producing and co-writing with Matthew Robbins for now. I would love to direct it if the timing allows it but I already have the next directing project ready to be announced in a week or so. Big and unexpected and full of invention. Haunted Mansion is, however, so perfect- because into it I can finally pour decades- most of my life- of admiration and veneration for Rolly Crump, Marc Davis and Claude Coats and the incredibly stylized and impossibly cool world they created. The movie I am imagining and that I dream of bringing forth is a full-on shrine to the feel we had as kids going into these E-ticket rides. For some people Haunted Mansion is just a ride for others, like me, who got caught in it at the precise age, it is almost a way of life._

So, he will not be directing this flick, so there's still hope he'll be doing Frankenstein or At the Mountains of Madness next.

http://www.latinoreview.com/news/sd...-gives-clarification-on-haunted-mansion-10593


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm still a bit discouraged by the idea because Walt constantly said he did NOT want the mansion to have a story, it was just a retirement home for ghosts. Although I'm so excited  I grew up in the mansion as well. I was like 4 my first time on and I saw a lot of other kids scared like they were gonna die but I was sooooo into it. I remember no matter how many times I went on I was totally blown away by Madame Leota and the ballroom ghosts. The haunted Mansion has a really special place in my heart and I hope this movie gives me somewhat of a feeling I get every time I go through it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I too love the Haunted Mansion.

I hope the movie is good.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Here is the movie poster:








Man I love the Hatbox Ghost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

YAY! This is very exciting news!


----------

